# SteamtownTrolley Museum Steamup



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A few photos of the annual event near Steamtown National Park in the Trolley Museum facility:

Fellow MLS member Tom and his Shay 











Tom brought a wonderful salute to Ron Brown to the meet










Scott (MLS) running is impressive Zephyr 











The boiler projects and Justin firing his coal fired K27 




















Of course it is live steam with real steam and FIRE....










Off to another day of steam excitement..


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Marshmallows, quick, who has the marshmallows! I hope the only serious damage was to the engineer's pride. Sorry to have missed this event, but I plan to make up for it while steaming at the Ridge Live Steamers meet in FL next weekend. 

Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the plug Charles, 
Scranton is always fun. The most important person in the first photo is the one second from the right, Will, a young man who has attended for several years and who has learned to run some of my live steamers. He especially likes the ones like the Shay and my Park Train which have whistles he can blow. He begins high school next September, a most important reason to hook him now. As you have professed we need to reach out to the young ones, something that happens very well at Scranton given the closeness of the visitors and the steamers. I still remember a certain youngster named Ryan many years ago. The Michigan guys also do a fine job of promotion. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like a good time had by all. See you all in March at East Coast.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Britt, do you think your K4 project will be finished by the steam up in March? Take care.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin - Charles, 
I'm staring at a brand new AML 0-6-0 on my counter top, coal fired boiler project is moving along (design phase)! 

Larry, Jeremiah - I hope I will see you 2 on Friday at ridge (only day I can go)


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll be there Friday Andrew. See you then.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, my schedule is to be at Ridge on Sat, but it is flexible so I might see you there on Fri. I plan to stop at the T&ARR on the way back up from the Keys, but have no real idea of when. What is the protocol for a guest to run? 

Larry


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

(sorry guys for changing/hijacking the thread slightly ;-P) 

The TARR Gauge1 track is in North Tradewinds Park, We are out there every 3rd weekend of every month (also 2nd weekend of the month on Sat is workday - we run trains sometimes). You can run anytime since the track is a permanent fixture in a public park but it would be more fun if I can get the guys(myself included) out to run and chat with ya. I am a board member of TARR now and I haven't made any rules for the track yet, but when we need them I will adopt the diamondhead steamup rules. 

Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 20 Feb 2011 05:15 PM 
Thanks for the plug Charles, 
Scranton is always fun. The most important person in the first photo is the one second from the right, Will, a young man who has attended for several years and who has learned to run some of my live steamers. He especially likes the ones like the Shay and my Park Train which have whistles he can blow. He begins high school next September, a most important reason to hook him now. As you have professed we need to reach out to the young ones, something that happens very well at Scranton given the closeness of the visitors and the steamers. I still remember a certain youngster named Ryan many years ago. The Michigan guys also do a fine job of promotion. 
Best, 
Tom Tom
You're certainly spot on with the recall as to a young boy who just got into live steam and the impact your assist had on how he has developed an intense interest in the hobby. One of many defining moments in one's lifestyle....

Larry
Nothing was harmed with the fire just a quick flash fire. I happen to be concentration on the alcohol engine coming off the corner when the gas cloud developed and caught the moment....

Some photos and video forth coming.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Additional photos of the various engineers, locomotives and interested parties


















MLS member, Bryan and his steam up with the group


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Special thanks to Mike and Barbara for making the track available. In the winter, having the opportunity to gather for a steamup with some spare time makes the winter a bit easier to tolerate: INDOORS! Select 720 HD when viewing the video for the bottom bar. I'll have to check my master to see what portion of the clip was not processed for about 20 sec thus the "black out."





Justin and Ryan discuss the retrofit of the J611 coal boiler into the shell and frame










Boiler inserted into the boiler shell with a near perfect fit, marked for the key applications: safety, stack, check valve, reverser, throttle, steam dome, etc

Cab view 











Smokebox view










Justin doing his best, converting any thing from gas to....here an American undergoes surgery to remove the boiler












Also complete Mogul coal fired boilers...soon alcohol fired boilers!










No matter what type of boiler the key is to keep the fire inside....sometimes the dragon gets loose!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a number of non-steam folk at Scranton for the event - Clem brings his electric/steam track and here's Roger with his new Mason Bogie (or Single Fairlie, as I keep telling him,) with Jason's Carter Bros coach:











The trolley museum has a unique environment - high windows and a cool, dry atmosphere (yeah, right - PA in Feb!) so you get some interesting effects. Here's my C-19 with the passenger train:











And finally, note the trolley museum is across the parking lot from Steamtown, who always park something interesting to entice the visitors:


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

More videos to follow - but here's a quick edit of some last minute fun before tear-down. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Here's my 20 second video of that very noisy Summerlands Chuffer equipped C-19 and East Broad Top passenger and baggage consist._


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting these photo's. What are great event!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more photos...


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's some action to go along with some of Charles stills. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never had to push a clock.


----------

